

Pinteresty email client by AOL - SethMurphy
http://www.businessinsider.com/alto-2012-10?op=1

======
SethMurphy
I don't get it. Pinterest is great for images because our brains are better at
processing visual clues quickly. How would this be helpful in email? A list
view seems perfect for, well, a list of text items. When I check my inbox I
scan (and read) top to bottom. Is scanning left to right, top to bottom an
improvement? Is this the only way we can take advantage of larger screens for
email?

